# Poachers!!!!!



## buckbuster01 (Mar 20, 2014)

Does anybody know these poachers?


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow... Those people never cease to amaze me


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2014)

Hog hunters right?


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2014)

Just a guess, but I don't think they're from the Blind Academy .


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 21, 2014)

I think those people got away from there dogs,and the dogs had to go in there and find them! You can plainly seethe dogs are leading them outa the woods.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 21, 2014)

The dogs don't know where the property lines are. Everyone knows that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2014)

Kinda looks like Al, Jessie, and Dick Cheney to me !!!   


You've got some good photos so it shouldn't be too hard to identify these culprits.  Good looking hog-dogs there too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2014)

Undercover policemen with their dogs. You can plainly see the bulletproof vest.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 21, 2014)

You guys quit picking on the poor hog doggers. You know they never trespass with criminal intent. They are just getting their sweet little doggies back. At least this crew didn't take your feeder or camera.


----------



## poolecw (Mar 21, 2014)

If they were actively hunting, the dogs wouldn't be on the leash.  While they are technically tresspassing, I don't think they are poaching.  The correct thing to do would have been for them to attempt to notify the landowners first and then the sheriff's dept if they couldn't reach the landowners.  They also should not have carried firearms on the land.


----------



## msbowhnter (Mar 21, 2014)

poolecw said:


> If they were actively hunting, the dogs wouldn't be on the leash.  While they are technically tresspassing, I don't think they are poaching.  The correct thing to do would have been for them to attempt to notify the landowners first and then the sheriff's dept if they couldn't reach the landowners.  They also should not have carried firearms on the land.



Those guys are trespassing and working onpoaching. They have the dogs on lead looking for hog sign to let them off on. They dont even have tracking collars on the dogs. They are keeping them close trying to find fresh sign to unleash the hounds on. If it aint their land they dont belong on it. any hog dogger i know has a gps collar on his dogs and does not need to go on others peroperty to get his dogs since they are trained and come back when called. the only time they need to enter anothers property is if the dogs ar ein the middle of a chase and cross borders. SOme folks even use the GPS virual fence feature so if the dogs goes close to a border or road they get tones or shocked so they dont cross. Aint technology great, no more excuses....


----------



## chester86 (Mar 21, 2014)

If they're trying to help out with getting hogs off a place I believe I'd give them a key to the gate!


----------



## GASeminole (Mar 21, 2014)

Is the trail cam date and time accurate?

If so, I would have a hard time believing someone one would be tresspassing so blatantly and with so many people on a Saturday @ 9:30am in the morning

Is there anyone else who could have given these people permission or do you own the property all yourself?


----------



## Doubletrouble (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks to me like they are taking the dogs to fight.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 21, 2014)

Those are cut vests on the bullys there so def hog huntin. We let hoggers on our land sometimes to control them so they might not have a good idea where the property lines are. IMO they are doing you a favor more than harm but I would be a lil ticked too if it was my land.


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 21, 2014)

poolecw said:


> If they were actively hunting, the dogs wouldn't be on the leash.  While they are technically tresspassing, I don't think they are poaching.  The correct thing to do would have been for them to attempt to notify the landowners first and then the sheriff's dept if they couldn't reach the landowners.  They also should not have carried firearms on the land.



You didn't see the other 5 pictures of the dogs that weren't on the leashes.


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 21, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Is the trail cam date and time accurate?
> 
> If so, I would have a hard time believing someone one would be tresspassing so blatantly and with so many people on a Saturday @ 9:30am in the morning
> 
> Is there anyone else who could have given these people permission or do you own the property all yourself?



No one gave them permission, this camera is close to a mile from the gate. We all live at least an hour from the land. Me and two friends are the only ones that hunt hogs on the land. So when I drove 2 1/2 hours down to hunt, hunted two days and only saw one hog, then checked my camera and saw this. I was upset!!


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 21, 2014)

grouper throat said:


> Those are cut vests on the bullys there so def hog huntin. We let hoggers on our land sometimes to control them so they might not have a good idea where the property lines are. IMO they are doing you a favor more than harm but I would be a lil ticked too if it was my land.



It's not a favor when I pay $600 to get in a club, frive 2 1/2 hours to hunt and someone has tresspassed and poached and I only saw one hog.


----------



## GASeminole (Mar 21, 2014)

What does the club president (or whoever took your $600) have to say about it?


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Mar 21, 2014)

good lookin dogs for hogs


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2014)

What would happen if those dogs were in full on hunt mode and came upon an unknown person in the woods?


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 23, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> What would happen if those dogs were in full on hunt mode and came upon an unknown person in the woods?



Unknown person would make short work one or two dogs and then watch the others retreat.

Maybe.   Maybe nothing


----------



## Dbender (Mar 23, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> What would happen if those dogs were in full on hunt mode and came upon an unknown person in the woods?


Is this a serious question you really don't know the answer to?


----------



## jakefarmer19 (Mar 24, 2014)

Some people on this forum are clueless.. Get off of here if you don't know what you are talking about. Clearly trespassing with intent to hunt in my opinion.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 24, 2014)

They will get a warning.!?


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 24, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> What would happen if those dogs were in full on hunt mode and came upon an unknown person in the woods?



Probably lick you to death


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 24, 2014)

Trespassing hoggers got big fines on my lease. They told me they were just on our property for 10 minutes to retrieve their dogs, when I KNOW the DNR waited by their vehicles for at least a couple hours.

I respect the hoggers that DO NOT TRESSPASS (and their right to legally pursue hogs with dogs).

I don't respect TRESSPASSERS.


----------



## doubleshot (Mar 24, 2014)

Hope the hogs take over your land that would be great


----------



## bryan300wsm (Mar 25, 2014)

Have u contacted Tony about this?... I am in this club.. It is over run by hogs... Tony may have given them permission to hunt them.


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Mar 25, 2014)

buckbuster01 said:


> No one gave them permission, this camera is close to a mile from the gate. We all live at least an hour from the land. Me and two friends are the only ones that hunt hogs on the land. So when I drove 2 1/2 hours down to hunt, hunted two days and only saw one hog, then checked my camera and saw this. I was upset!!



Plz reread this quote, sounds funny to me, you only live at least 1 hour from the land but it takes you over 2 1/2 to get there, guess I would be mad also seems your story is somewhat not true now...


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 25, 2014)

LuckyBeasley said:


> Plz reread this quote, sounds funny to me, you only live at least 1 hour from the land but it takes you over 2 1/2 to get there, guess I would be mad also seems your story is somewhat not true now...



His point was clear, all the members are at least an hour from the club...it just happens to be that he and the other two mentioned are further away than the rest of the members..


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 25, 2014)

LuckyBeasley said:


> Plz reread this quote, sounds funny to me, you only live at least 1 hour from the land but it takes you over 2 1/2 to get there, guess I would be mad also seems your story is somewhat not true now...



You reread the quote.

"Everyone" lives _at least_ 1 hour away.  OP, one of "everyone" lives 2 1/2 hours away, which certainly is _at least _ one hour away.  Perfectly consistent statement.

There may be another member who lives 3 hours away, which is also "at least" one hour away.

Not saying that OP is not overwrought about something perfectly ordinary, but his story is straight up.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 25, 2014)

reading comprehension is highly overrated.


----------



## K80 (Mar 25, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> reading comprehension is highly overrated.



Yep...


----------



## redlevel (Mar 25, 2014)

I haven't been involved in a good hog-dog-poacher-trespasser dustup in a couple of years now, but I see that the average IQ of the poachers still has a little way to go to reach room temperature level. :roll eyes:


----------



## tcward (Mar 25, 2014)

One of them favors this dude....


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Mar 25, 2014)

tcward said:


> One of them favors this dude....




^^^. I totally agree.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 25, 2014)

Dbender said:


> Is this a serious question you really don't know the answer to?



Yes. I've never hunted hogs with dogs.

I'd hate to be on my property and have a pack of hog dogs that didn't know me run up on me. 

Maybe they would just treat me like another person from their hunting group, maybe they would treat me like a hog.


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

bryan300wsm said:


> Have u contacted Tony about this?... I am in this club.. It is over run by hogs... Tony may have given them permission to hunt them.



Yes, I contacted him as soon as I saw the pictures. He said they didn't have permission and that he didn't know who they were. Said as far as he knew we were the only ones that had been down there.


----------



## buckbuster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

LuckyBeasley said:


> Plz reread this quote, sounds funny to me, you only live at least 1 hour from the land but it takes you over 2 1/2 to get there, guess I would be mad also seems your story is somewhat not true now...



A real genius!!!!!!


----------



## Dbender (Mar 25, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Yes. I've never hunted hogs with dogs.
> 
> I'd hate to be on my property and have a pack of hog dogs that didn't know me run up on me.
> 
> Maybe they would just treat me like another person from their hunting group, maybe they would treat me like a hog.


You ought to go hunting once with some dog hunters deer/hog/coon etc.  It would be a big eye opener.  You definitely wouldn't be worried about hunting dogs while in the woods anymore.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 25, 2014)

*Hmmm*

Was in a club where the owner gave permission for non-members to hog hunt. The members were not told prior to hunt but found them while scouting for turkeys. 
I've seen quite a few people who assume that when hunting season is over, then the land is open for their personal use. "Ain't nobody been down there in weeks so lets ............"


----------



## elfiii (Mar 26, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> reading comprehension is highly overrated.



And under used.


----------



## squirreldoghunter78 (Mar 26, 2014)

whatever happen to the days you left the house an hunted wherver you wanted. now people "lease" a little club an have a fit when they see a tire track. let alone a "poacher"


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 26, 2014)

*Poachers!!!!*



squirreldoghunter78 said:


> whatever happen to the days you left the house an hunted wherver you wanted. now people "lease" a little club an have a fit when they see a tire track. let alone a "poacher"



Too many people is what happened, plus in the old days, everyone knew each other, and you were most likely hunting on a neighbors land. Now days, if you let someone hunt your land, you have litter problems, gates left open, not to mention they bring their buddies without asking permission. People ruin it for themselves.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 26, 2014)

doubleshot said:


> Hope the hogs take over your land that would be great



So are they kinfolk or just friends of yours?


----------



## Throwback (Mar 26, 2014)

squirreldoghunter78 said:


> whatever happen to the days you left the house an hunted wherver you wanted. now people "lease" a little club an have a fit when they see a tire track. let alone a "poacher"



people taking advantage of the landowners is what happened, IMO. 


T


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

squirreldoghunter78 said:


> whatever happen to the days you left the house an hunted wherver you wanted. now people "lease" a little club an have a fit when they see a tire track. let alone a "poacher"



Back then folks walked off their front porch with a 30-30 and surplus camo, that was it. Now folks ride to their $270 climbing stand on a $10k atv with a $1300 bow, $215 worth of camo and $70 worth of scent products doused over them.

Folks take it way too serious nowadays.


----------



## tcward (Mar 26, 2014)

doubleshot said:


> Hope the hogs take over your land that would be great


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Mar 26, 2014)

It's micheal Vick !! He's at it again !!


----------



## triton196 (Mar 26, 2014)

one one side of fence ive been hunting with dogs and ive been along way in the woods and sometimes you get lost and or maybe through a piece of property is a lot shorter distance to a road so you get picked up than going back the way you came through God knows what. Good thing is they weren't into stealing or messing with your property probably trying to find the most feasible way back in my opinion. On the other hand it is your right to be mad and technically your were trespassed on maybe not poached but at least trespassed. If it were me id keep an eye on it and if it happens again I would speak with green britches about it. theres my two cents.


----------



## GaFlLine (Oct 4, 2014)

They are using them dogs to attack soME kind of wild game ON your land. Bottom line if there trespassing there breaking the law


----------



## RutthenStrut (Oct 5, 2014)

squirreldoghunter78 said:


> whatever happen to the days you left the house an hunted wherver you wanted. now people "lease" a little club an have a fit when they see a tire track. let alone a "poacher"



I never knew of a time  that you  could just go out and hunt where you wanted. I was taught that if you did not own or lease the property that you wanted to hunt, then  you would ask permission to hunt someone's property.

Did you just load up in the truck and go driving around and see some woods and say....  yup... these woods look good and this is where I want to hunt?

It never ceases to amaze me when a fellow  GON member post pics of someone they have caught on cam  on  their property without having permission to be there and some of the most wacked out people respond to the post with comments like.......

Oh probably just a coon, hunter looking for his dogs

Then they start telling you how they have a right to go anywhere they  want to get their dogs. 

Next thing you know... they are telling you that men running around on YOUR property with flashlights looking for Barking dogs  all night long does not mess up the Property owners deer hunting the next day.

I also get a kick out of the pics posted of trespasser's on 4 wheelers(mostly kids)... and some people respond with......oh come on man they are only kids having fun ....lighten up and leave them alone .... don't you remember you were a kid once.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 5, 2014)

They shouldn't be on your property without permission but unless I'm seeing wrong none of them are armed. Trespassing for sure but poaching only happens if someone hunts or kills something illegally. Y'all could probably get them for trespassing but not hunting unless you have a picture of a weapon. Good luck and I hope you don't have any more troubles like that!


----------



## Sgajacket (Oct 6, 2014)

The dogs are the primary weapon in this type of hunting....and I assure you every one of them has a rather large knife somewhere on their person.



JoeKnowsBows said:


> They shouldn't be on your property without permission but unless I'm seeing wrong none of them are armed. Trespassing for sure but poaching only happens if someone hunts or kills something illegally. Y'all could probably get them for trespassing but not hunting unless you have a picture of a weapon. Good luck and I hope you don't have any more troubles like that!


----------



## Pate55 (Oct 7, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> What would happen if those dogs were in full on hunt mode and came upon an unknown person in the woods?



Uhhhh......Nothin ....They keep hunting Hogs....They are Hawg Dawgs not Unknown Person Dogs


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 7, 2014)

*Yep!!!*



RutthenStrut said:


> I never knew of a time  that you  could just go out and hunt where you wanted. I was taught that if you did not own or lease the property that you wanted to hunt, then  you would ask permission to hunt someone's property.
> 
> Did you just load up in the truck and go driving around and see some woods and say....  yup... these woods look good and this is where I want to hunt?
> 
> ...



Yep !!!!!


----------



## Bob2010 (Oct 7, 2014)

I had a buddy that poached others land constantly when I was a teen.  I went with him a few times primarily to wma areas.  We would cross property lines to hunt. It was miserable!  Looking over your shoulder making excuses for what you know is wrong. What's the point in a relaxing hunt that is spent hoping no one shoots at me or has me locked up. Now my home backs up to closed corp. Property.  Idiots are all poaching back there. One guy I caught back there is a felon. Why would you risk going back to jail to have a hunt that is awful while you feel guilty? I bet my freind still will trespass.


----------



## tcoker (Oct 7, 2014)

RutthenStrut said:


> I never knew of a time  that you  could just go out and hunt where you wanted. I was taught that if you did not own or lease the property that you wanted to hunt, then  you would ask permission to hunt someone's property.
> 
> Did you just load up in the truck and go driving around and see some woods and say....  yup... these woods look good and this is where I want to hunt?



Off topic and my apologies to the OP, while I have never experienced this in my lifetime of hunting, I've heard my dad and several other saged old hunters that said when they were young (we are talking 50-60 years ago) that that was percisely what people did. There weren't many deer running around and no hogs. People respected others land, and didn't put such a high monetary value on game animals. Leases came about and the $$ per inch grew more rapidly. I've always hunted on a leased club, since I can remember. If not it's been on private land with permission or WMA land, that's the way it's always been, FOR ME. Not everyone though.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

tcoker said:


> Off topic and my apologies to the OP, while I have never experienced this in my lifetime of hunting, I've heard my dad and several other saged old hunters that said when they were young (we are talking 50-60 years ago) that that was percisely what people did. There weren't many deer running around and no hogs. People respected others land, and didn't put such a high monetary value on game animals. Leases came about and the $$ per inch grew more rapidly. I've always hunted on a leased club, since I can remember. If not it's been on private land with permission or WMA land, that's the way it's always been, FOR ME. Not everyone though.



It was this way only 25 years ago up here where I live. A young fella could walk for miles in any direction and if you walked up on someone hunting you sat and talked with them for a while then hunted on through.

This trespassing stuff started when Jackie Bushman and other t.v. folks started farming for wildlife and growing beastly record book bucks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 7, 2014)

This.^^^^^ I never even heard of tresspassing until folks started moving in here from somewhere else. Nobody cared where you went or hunted, as long as you didn't tear up anything, leave gates open, or turn in where you saw the still at.


----------



## xs5875 (Oct 7, 2014)

^^ Yes, my grandaddy would go in the woods smelling like heavy equipment sit on a stump and smoke a cigar...with a 30/30 and had many a deer mounted on the wall..


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 9, 2014)

If I was leasing the land to hog hunt, I would be ticked off, if I was leasing the land to deer hunt, I would invite them to supper and shake their hands, probably just local boys that live nearby.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

squirreldoghunter78 said:


> now people "lease" a little club an have a fit when they see a tire track. let alone a "poacher"



Why should I have to pay money to hunt on the land and you get to hunt it for free?


----------



## Killdee (Oct 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Why should I have to pay money to hunt on the land and you get to hunt it for free?



Not only that they steal everything they can get their low life stinking hands on. Y'all can harp on about how it used to be in the old days, anybody on your property now a days is MOST LIKELY up to no good and most of them are white folks with few toofs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2014)

I still go hunt wherever I want to. I dont see what the problem is.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I still go hunt wherever I want to. I dont see what the problem is.



If your a "local boy" you are grandfathered in!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> If your a "local boy" you are grandfathered in!



Well that explains it then


----------

